# [Insert Strain] is better smoke vs vape



## Takeoff28 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey guys, I know different phenos will smoke differently but just looking for good discussion. Since I've started buying specific strains I have definitely noticed some are better to smoke and others to vape. Want you guys (and girls) opinions and experiences. Also noticed a difference in very dry and not so dry versions of same strain. What's your best smoking strain and method right now?


----------



## Takeoff28 (Jul 11, 2017)

This morning was some Amherst Moby Dick in a glass blunt...great way to start the day, elevated and clear headed with no anxiety or crash. This combo will be in steady rotation. Haven't tried the MD out of a vape yet


----------



## do_j00_doja (Jul 14, 2017)

you think vaping and avp comes to thought so that would be more worth it. competitive wise i would think heavier strains like the one im smoking, pineapple would be great for vaping and a lot of the more dense are for smoking. look at leafly and it tells you which are the best for health


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 15, 2017)

Ok here is one, Mimosa which is Clementine x Purple Punch smokes better than it vapes. For some reason the sweet flavors don't translate as well. 99% of the time tho Vape will always taste better than smoke...my favorites for vaping are Headband, Sour Diesel and any time of strong earthy Kush


----------



## Trichometry101 (Jul 17, 2017)

Strain barely matters. The grower/method matters. 

People who don't vape say hydro taste good. It doesn't. Some soil growers can get any strain to taste good all the way through a vape bowl. Real good growers can get their trim to taste nearly as good and hit as hard as the buds. Too many variables, and strain is one of the minor ones, when most grow methods completely change the flavor. Nothin taste better when you add burning plant to the mix. Smoke isn't a flavor...


----------



## tstick (Jul 18, 2017)

I agree about the grower being key to producing good marijuana -regardless of the strain name -especially these days. Just to cut to the chase -Most of the genetics being grown today are descended from good genetics to begin with...and throughout the years that followed the original landrace strains that old growers grew, most of the selected hybrids and clones have been done with good genetics....It's the good growers who can bring out the best qualities and maximize the flavors in any of them.

I disagree about smoke not being a flavor. It most certainly is a flavor. It might not be one that you like, but a lot of people do like the flavor of smoke over that of vapor. I've smoked many delicious strains of burning plant matter!


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 19, 2017)

tstick said:


> I agree about the grower being key to producing good marijuana -regardless of the strain name -especially these days. Just to cut to the chase -Most of the genetics being grown today are descended from good genetics to begin with...and throughout the years that followed the original landrace strains that old growers grew, most of the selected hybrids and clones have been done with good genetics....It's the good growers who can bring out the best qualities and maximize the flavors in any of them.
> 
> I disagree about smoke not being a flavor. It most certainly is a flavor. It might not be one that you like, but a lot of people do like the flavor of smoke over that of vapor. I've smoked many delicious strains of burning plant matter!


100% Truth right here


----------



## Takeoff28 (Jul 20, 2017)

do_j00_doja said:


> you think vaping and avp comes to thought so that would be more worth it. competitive wise i would think heavier strains like the one im smoking, pineapple would be great for vaping and a lot of the more dense are for smoking. look at leafly and it tells you which are the best for health


Yea I've been all thru Leafly and like the info but I've found with some strains the experience very different with vape vs smoke. I know other things come into play but wanted to see what people say. Vape super lemon haze is nothing special but it's about the best smoke I've ever had. It was a lighter batch, normally the heavy stuff that's not too triched out Vapes better


----------



## Takeoff28 (Jul 20, 2017)

Y


BMWEATER said:


> Ok here is one, Mimosa which is Clementine x Purple Punch smokes better than it vapes. For some reason the sweet flavors don't translate as well. 99% of the time tho Vape will always taste better than smoke...my favorites for vaping are Headband, Sour Diesel and any time of strong earthy Kush


Yea I've definitely found that the earthy strains taste better in vape vs smoke. I liked vape much better with strains I've bought off of the street than dispensaries. Most of weed from dispensaries stronger but have to be smoked


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 21, 2017)

Takeoff28 said:


> Y
> 
> Yea I've definitely found that the earthy strains taste better in vape vs smoke. I liked vape much better with strains I've bought off of the street than dispensaries. Most of weed from dispensaries stronger but have to be smoked



True that! Some of the earthy Kushs taste so good


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2017)

Trichometry101 said:


> Strain barely matters. The grower/method matters.
> 
> People who don't vape say hydro taste good. It doesn't. Some soil growers can get any strain to taste good all the way through a vape bowl. Real good growers can get their trim to taste nearly as good and hit as hard as the buds. Too many variables, and strain is one of the minor ones, when most grow methods completely change the flavor. Nothin taste better when you add burning plant to the mix. Smoke isn't a flavor...



That's why I grow in soil and always will.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 31, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> That's why I grow in soil and always will.



Same here. Did the hydro way, great yields poor taste using my methods. Soils has always given be a better palate of flavors


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2017)

I use heavy ratio of perlite. I have to water more frequently but it grows 10 times faster. Almost as fast as hydro. But not quite. But I still get that earth grown taste. The herb seems to be more natural in dirt.


----------

